# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CISCO 2610XM router και ADSL configuration

## dimigav

Καλησπέρα,

έχω αγοράσει ένα router 2610XM με WIC 1ADSL-IDG κάρτα για ιντερνετ και NM-ESW-16 EtherSwitch κάρτα.
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με cisco routers. Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πως να ξεκινήσω να ρυθμίσω το router με την ISDN adsl σύνδεση που έχω.
Έχω εγκαταστήσει και το CPP της Cisco.
Έχω την ευχέρεια και με CLI όμως.

Θέλω μια βοήθεια για να ξεκινήσω από κάπου.

Η σύνδεση είναι OTENET. 

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## JohnF

http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support...oe-client.html

Αυτό ίσως σε βοηθήσει 

Επίσης πάρε ένα sample config από ένα 876 που είχα σετάρει.



```
Current configuration : 1592 bytes
!
version 12.3
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
enable secret 5 $1$u42t$Os6.Al07yFL3/WbAdwg4C.
!
no aaa new-model
ip subnet-zero
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1
!
ip dhcp pool LAN_POOL
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.1.1
   dns-server 194.30.220.119
!
!
ip audit notify log
ip audit po max-events 100
no ftp-server write-enable
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface Ethernet0
 description ** CONNECTION TO THE PC **
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 hold-queue 100 out
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface FastEthernet4
 no ip address
 shutdown
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1492
 ip nat outside
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxx
 ppp chap password 0 xxxxxxx
!
ip nat inside source list 10 interface Dialer0 overload
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
access-list 10 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
!
line con 0
 exec-timeout 0 0
 logging synchronous
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
end
```

To config είναι πολύ basic. 

Eπισης κάντο από CLI . Tο CCP θα σου γεμίσει σαβούρα το config και δεν θα διαβάζεται εύκολα.

Κάνε καμιά προσπάθεια και τα λέμε.

----------


## dimigav

Δυστυχώς το configuration που εμφανίζεται παραπάνω δε λειτούργησε.
Ίσως όμως να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο configuration.
Παραθέτω ένα σχεδιάγραμμα του υπάρχωντος δικτύου. Τα switch είναι της Ciscο WS-C2950C-24 και το router επίσης Cisco 2610ΧΜ.
Δώστε μου κάποια config και για τα δυο. Θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω αυτά που τρέχουν.
Έχω τρία ενεργά VLAN.
VLAN100  ->Camera1 και Camera2
VLAN200  ->Workstation1 και Workstation2
VLAN10   -> Workstation3 και Workstation4

To Workstation θέλω να βλέπει τα πάντα.

----------


## dimigav

Καλησπέρα,

για αρχή χωρίς να ισχύει το παραπάνω δίκτυο. Μόνο ο 2610ΧΜ με ένα PC στην Fa0/0.

O 2610XM τρέχει το παρακάτω configuration:



```
Using 1890 out of 29688 bytes
!
version 12.4
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
!
resource policy
!
no aaa new-model
memory-size iomem 15
no network-clock-participate slot 1 
no network-clock-participate wic 0 
ip subnet-zero
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
!
!
ip cef
no ip ips deny-action ips-interface
vpdn enable
vpdn ip udp ignore checksum
!
vpdn-group pppoe
 request-dialin
  protocol pppoe
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
! 
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0/0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
 description ** CONNECTION TO WS-C2950C-24 **
 ip address 192.168.2.9 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 hold-queue 100 out
!
interface FastEthernet1/0
!
interface FastEthernet1/1
!
interface FastEthernet1/2
!
interface FastEthernet1/3
!
interface FastEthernet1/4
!
interface FastEthernet1/5
!
interface FastEthernet1/6
!
interface FastEthernet1/7
!
interface FastEthernet1/8
!
interface FastEthernet1/9
!
interface FastEthernet1/10
!
interface FastEthernet1/11
!
interface FastEthernet1/12
!
interface FastEthernet1/13
!
interface FastEthernet1/14
!
interface FastEthernet1/15
!
interface Vlan1
 no ip address
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 ip mtu 1492
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxx
 ppp chap password 0 xxxxxx
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 10 interface Dialer0 overload
!
access-list 10 permit 129.168.2.0 0.0.0.255
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
!
end
```

με *sh dsl int atm0/0* έχω τα παρακάτω:



```
Alcatel 20166/20174 chipset information
		ATU-R (DS)			ATU-C (US)
Modem Status:	 Showtime (DMTDSL_SHOWTIME)
DSL Mode:	 ETSI DTS/TM-06006
ETSI Issue/rev:	 2/0				 2/0
Vendor ID:	 0x0022				 0x4D54
Capacity Used:	 99%				 98%
Noise Margin:	  5.5 dB			  6.0 dB
Output Power:	 19.0 dBm			 12.0 dBm
Attenuation:	 22.0 dB			 17.0 dB
Defect Status:	 None                            None                        
Last Fail Code:	 None
Selftest Result: 0x00
Subfunction:	 0xD0 (UR2)
Interrupts:	 2034 (0 spurious)
PHY Access Err:	 0
Activations:	 1
LED Status:	 ON
LED On Time:	 100
LED Off Time:	 100
Init FW:	 embedded
Operation FW:	 embedded
SW Version:	 13.101
FW Version:	 0xC166

		 Interleave	        Fast	  Interleave        Fast
Speed (kbps):	          0	        4096	         0	         672
Cells:		          0	         354	         0	     1528777
Reed-Solomon EC:              0	           0	         0	           0
CRC Errors:	          0	           3	         0	           0
Header Errors:	          0	           3	         0	           0
Bit Errors:	                          0	           0
BER Valid sec:	          0	           0
BER Invalid sec:                  0	           0

LOM Monitoring : Disabled

DMT Bits Per Bin
00: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
10: 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
20: 0 8 8 8 8 8 8 9 8 9 9 9 9 9 9 9
30: 9 8 8 7 7 7 7 6 5 0 0 0 0 0 0 5
40: 5 6 6 6 7 7 7 7 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8
50: 8 9 9 8 8 2 8 8 8 8 8 8 7 7 7 7
60: 0 8 8 7 7 7 7 7 7 6 7 7 7 6 6 6
70: 6 6 6 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7
80: 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 7 6 6 7 7 7
90: 7 7 7 7 7 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6
A0: 6 6 6 6 6 6 5 6 6 5 5 6 6 6 5 5
B0: 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 5
C0: 5 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 6
D0: 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 6 6 6 6 6 6 6 5 5
E0: 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5 5
F0: 4 4 4 4 4 4 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

DSL: Training log buffer capability is not enabled
```

με *sh int atm0/0* έχω:



```
ATM0/0 is up, line protocol is up 
  Hardware is DSLSAR (with Alcatel ADSL Module)
  MTU 4470 bytes, sub MTU 4470, BW 672 Kbit, DLY 760 usec, 
     reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
  Encapsulation ATM, loopback not set
  Encapsulation(s): AAL5  AAL2, PVC mode
  23 maximum active VCs, 256 VCs per VP, 1 current VCCs
  VC Auto Creation Disabled.
  VC idle disconnect time: 300 seconds
  Last input 00:18:02, output 00:00:01, output hang never
  Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
  Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
  Queueing strategy: Per VC Queueing
  5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
  5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
     204 packets input, 10472 bytes, 0 no buffer
     Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
     0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
     279 packets output, 21373 bytes, 0 underruns
     0 output errors, 0 collisions, 1 interface resets
     0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
```

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλησπέρα,

Με αυτό το config που έχεις τώρα βλέπεις internet;

----------

